

Why developers are afraid of user testing - subpixel
http://ryandeussing.com/blog/2012/03/14/why-developers-are-afraid-of-user-testing/

======
Boumbles
Isn't the reason they've released it for free before retail so that they can
find out stuff like this and adapt the UI to how users react?

